# Need new tires - what would you do?



## lugoismad (Feb 15, 2015)

I need new 4.80-8 tires for my trailer.

New ones mounted and balances are $30 a piece at walmart.

Or, I can have brand new Kenda Loadstars + new wheels for $33 a piece from etrailer.com

https://www.etrailer.com/Tires-and-Wheels/Kenda/AM30020.html

My old rims are pretty rusty and reason I need new tires is one of them isn't seating right and won't hold air.

I'm thinking get the 2 new ones from etrailer, keep the one decent one I have as a spare and scrap the extra?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 15, 2015)

I hand mount my trailer tires it's not hard. I use my angle grinder with a wire wheel to clean up old rims. I've never balanced the smaller size trailer tires.
In your case the new wheel tire combo seems like the better deal.


----------



## TheBassinBarber (Feb 15, 2015)

I would say it basically comes down to need. If you dont need them right away, then order the ones from e trailer.com, if its urgent then get the ones from wally world. I have used them before with no problems. A spare tire can be a lifesaver for sure, so make sure you keep one or two on your travels. Tight lines!


----------



## New River Rat (Mar 4, 2015)

lugoismad said:


> I'm thinking get the 2 new ones from etrailer, keep the one decent one I have as a spare and scrap the extra?





.....and there ya go!


----------



## Slough Runner (Mar 6, 2015)

You might also check out a complete hub, bearings, wheel, tire combo. It all depends on how your current bearings are. Can't beat the price this way. Piece of mind is worth a few extra bucks. Look it up at Northern Tool.


----------



## Riverdog (Mar 13, 2015)

You might also check out trailer parts super store. https://www.easternmarine.com/ I always order new tires/rims combo when replacing tires on my pontoon. Of course it's hard to find 20.5x8x10s any other way. I always have plenty of spares. :wink:


https://www.easternmarine.com/8-and-10-Trailer-Tire-Rim/
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qty: 
H188 4.80x8 Trailer Tire & Galvanized Rim, Load Range C 
H188 4.80x8 Trailer Tire & Galvanized Rim, Load Range C


Load Range: C (6-ply rating) Max. Capacity: 745 lbs. each Maximum PSI: 90 lbs. 
Overall Diameter: 16.1" Rim Finish: Galvanized
Solid Non-Spoke Wheel STOCK # 1619081 = 4 on 4
STOCK # 1619082 = 5 on 4.5 

$31.95
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qty: 
H188 4.80x8 Trailer Tire & Painted Rim, Load Range C 
H188 4.80x8 Trailer Tire & Painted Rim, Load Range C


Load Range: C (6-ply rating) Max. Capacity: 745 lbs. each Maximum PSI: 90 lbs. 
Overall Diameter: 16.1" Rim Finish: Painted White
Solid Non-Spoke Wheel STOCK # 1619079 = 4 on 4
STOCK # 1619080 = 5 on 4.5 

$29.99
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I believe these are internally balanced. I know my pontoon tires come that way.


----------

